# Red Tegu Photos with tomatoes and grapes



## Styx (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

amazing pics! did you take these??


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome photography!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2012)

Great pics, love the colors!


----------



## Styx (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks. Yes, I took them of my little red.


----------

